# 4/6 Scottsmoor.. parts I and II



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Garry, either you need longer arms or shorter fish. Way to tear them up today you two.

Pic #3-What can you say? Taste like chicken?


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

Pic #3, I guess its better than kissing Garry!


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

> Pic #3, I guess its better than kissing Garry!


I guess I'm not slimy enough for her..... ;D


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

Where's them reds last week!? 

nice report.

See any black drum?


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Great looking fish you two! 

You'd think they'd be lining up to hook themselves after pic 3. ;D


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

> Where's them reds last week!?
> 
> nice report.
> 
> See any black drum?


I didn't see any black drum, but I didn't get to go that far south. I actually only fished about 50 yds of were we started at. I was forced to head to the dock(lightning and high winds  )

The fish were going crazy, tailing and backing on that "bar" and I only had one fish shrug my bait off


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

> > Where's them reds last week!?
> >
> > nice report.
> >
> ...


Dammit! just my luck!


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

Guess you'll have to make another trip over Sam...


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2008)

> Pic #3, I guess its better than kissing Garry!



That's because the fish is about to slip the tongue.


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

;D ;D
No comment....


----------

